# Arrest Warrant Issued for Teacher Accused Of Sex With Student



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_McCandless Resigns From Brighton Charter School_

An arrest warrant has been issued for a Brighton Charter High School teacher who is accused of having sex with a male student.

Carrie McCandless faces charges of sexual assault on a child and contributing to the delinquency of a minor.

Police say McCandless assaulted a 17-year-old male student during a student trip at a YMCA camp near Estes Park, a trip in which she was the chaperone.

McCandless teaches English and coaches cheerleading at the school. Her husband is the principal at Brighton Charter High School.

She has resigned from the school.










(She looked a lot hotter on the news)

*Previous Stories:* 

November 9, 2006: Felony Charges Recommended Against Female Teacher In Sex Case
November 3, 2006: Teacher Investigated For Alleged Relationship With Student

Copyright 2006 by TheDenverChannel.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.​


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Another one? Geez


----------

